# una persona grasa



## silsalu

Hola a todos. Me pueden decir cómo llaman ustedes a un "grasa". Se trata de una persona que es grasa de actitud. No tiene que ver si tiene mucho o poco dinero. Por ejemplo una persona que se viste con la camisa abierta dejando ver una cadena de oro, o que maneja un auto naranja con la música a todo lo que da. Se me ocurre a so common man, o "vulgar" pero esto último tien más que ver con el lenguaje, ¿no? Espero haberme explicado.


----------



## giselak

Creo que con esa expresión tan localista sólo te puede ayudar otro argentino que viva en un país angloparlante...


----------



## njcaviet

Si estuviera a ver un tal hombre, diria que es un tipo "greasy" (pero eso es de lengua hablada).
Si necesitas una traduccion mucho mas formal, "vulgar" va bien.

Otra cosa que se me ocurre, puedes llamar a un tal tipo un "slimeball".


----------



## silsalu

I'm not correcting you, please, but I looked up those two words in the dictionary and they don't convey the meaning of  "grasa". The thing is that this is a very local word and I'm sure I'm not explaining myself well. Just asking, greasy means that the person is dirty? Then slimeball is translated as "canalla" and a canalla here is something different. "Grasa" has all these meanings: not fashionable, flashy, vulgar, common, extravagant, a person with a very bad taste in clothes, perhaps someone who wear expensive garments and accesories that don't match....Is there a word you use to convey all these meanings?


----------



## coquita

Hola, "grasa" vendría a ser alguien que usa ropa "tacky", pero tengo entendido que "tacky" no se usa para personas.

Tal vez "flashy" pero no sé si tiene tanta connotación negativa como "grasa".
En otros países un "grasa" sería un "hortera".

Tal vez esto aporte algo y alguien dé con el término exacto...
Saludos.


----------



## jinti

_Tacky_ sí se usa para personas.

Por aquí lo llamamos _a guido_ (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=guido), pero no creo que se use la palabra en otras partes de EE. UU., ni en el mundo angloparlante.


----------



## Bettie

¿Sería como un naco en México? Algún mexicano que sepa cómo se dice "naco" en inglés, o algo parecido.


----------



## jinti

White trash?


----------



## Moritzchen

Sleazy, sleazeball, o como dijo njcaviet, slimeball. Bettie is right, it would be a naco in Mexico. But, unlike a guido, a grasa can have lots of money. Argentina had a lot of them parading up and down with their last grasa presindent Carlos Saúl.


----------



## Sofia29

jinti said:
			
		

> White trash?


 
Eso es lo que iba a decir.


----------



## Moritzchen

You can be a "grasa" and be of a race other than white.


----------



## dauda98

I wouldn't use white trash.  Extravagant and flashy don't go with white trash.  Hmmmmmmm....how about "getto".  People who are getto wear a lot of "bling, bling" [flashy diamonds and gold] and flashy tacky clothing, loud music, vulgar speach.  I think it fits well.  Especially when you say ...''Oh, here comes is Miss gettofabulous."


----------



## Sofia29

No sé si "white trash" es exactamente lo mismo que "grasa". Probablemente no lo sea; probablemente no haya traducción exacta. Pero, de todas maneras, los grasas generalmente _son_ blancos. Es acá donde se usa la palabra "grasa" y acá no hay mucha diversidad que digamos. Si la persona tiene la piel más oscura, se dice directamente que es un "negro", un "cabeza" o "un villero" (términos espantosos, pero usados).

Me parece que "ghetto" está un escalón más abajo que grasa y lo traduciría como villero. El grasa no necesariamente se viste de forma extravagante o con "bling bling". Puede estar impecablemente vestido y ser grasa por actitudes, modales, forma de hablar, etc.


----------



## dauda98

No creo que tengamos un termino equivalente.  Y con la explicacion que acabas de dar, "white trash" no pega tampoco.


----------



## njcaviet

Greasy does not mean that the person is dirty! In English, if you say that a man is greasy, it means that he is unpleasant, especially because he tries to attract attention to himself in tacky ways (like an unbuttoned shirt...) A slimeball is a man who behaves like this, but who in addition treats people badly. Dictionaries can be misleading: I'm writing this so that you know how people interpret these words where I come from. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dulcedeleche

The Latin equivalent of "Eurotrash"??


----------



## aurilla

Otros equivalentes son: "Sleazy" / "tacky" / "cheesy".

La descripción también podría ser de un "chulo" = "pimp".


----------



## LeoDC

White trash solo se usa en EE. UU., cierto?


----------



## Txiri

The example of the shirt open at the chest displaying a gold chain-- flashy, and the scanky car with loud music, tacky.

Explain more about the nicely dressed, but attitude, manners, way of speaking grasa.


----------



## Mate

Hace poco un amigo de habla inglesa pero que domina el
castellano rioplatense me dijo "Fulana es una grasa de aquellas". 
En ese contexto, ser un "grasa" es ser una persona maleducada, tosca, bruta, de mal gusto... 
No es una persona tonta. Tampoco se refiere a su nivel socioeconómico sino más bien a su nivel cultural o al que manifiesta. Hago la aclaración porque hay personas "cultas" que también son consideradas "grasas", por sus modales y sus gustos.

¿Existe alguna palabra en inglés que exprese lo que aquí conocemos por "grasa"?

Gracias
Mate


----------



## Porteño

I'm not sure but 'greaseball' comes to mind, although I can not remember exactly how it is used or the kind of person it describes.


----------



## loladamore

It sounds like a *boor* (a rough and bad-mannered person) to me. There are various adjectives that come to mind, such as *uncouth* and *churlish*, but not that many nouns. OOh, how about *YOB*?


----------



## transparente

No me resulta familiar. Lo cual no significa nada...


----------



## Mate

Voy a tratar de aclarar un poco el concepto con un ejemplo (real). Una noche entró a nuestro restaurant una vedette muy siliconada y luego de leer el menú lleno de platos exclusivos de alta cocina pidió una ensalada de kani kama y palmitos con salsa golf. Por supuesto que lo que "eligió" no estaba en el menú ni teníamos los ingredientes necesarios para resolverlo. Eso es ser "grasa".


----------



## loladamore

I would just call that plain stupid.

EDIT: Entonces no te gustó ni *boor* ni *yob*. ¿Qué tal *lout* o *brute*? Todos quieren decir más o menos lo mismo. Designan a una persona grosera que se comporta como una persona ignorante/inculta (aunque esto no sea el caso).


----------



## Mate

Ayer discutíamos el concepto "classy" y olvidé decir que otra opción podría ser "refinado", pero al fin de cuentas no creo que "classy" tenga una traducción exacta.  
En una escala de tres, digamos que _classy_ es 1, _average_ es 2 y _XYZ_ es 3. ¿_Boor, yob, lout o brute_ encajan en XYZ?


----------



## Big Papi

Hola:
Para agregar un poco de regionalismo:

*Yob* creo que no se reconoce aquí en los EEUU.  No me suena nada.  Pero claro en deferencia a lo que brinda Lola, lo creo en cuanto a su uso en Inglaterra.

Espero que ayude un poco.
BP


----------



## DCPaco

¿Grasa será como lo que en México conocemos como "naco"?  Me parece que si es así es "kitsch" (véase:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitsch)


----------



## loladamore

DCPaco said:


> Grasa será como lo que en México conocemos como "naco"?


Exactamente. Pero kitsch es otra cosa, ¿no?

Sí, Mate, las palabras que sugiero encajan perfectamente en XYZ.

Oye, Big Papi (¡me encanta como suena eso!), ¿No se te ocurre qué dirían en los EEUU en vez de _yob_?


----------



## DCPaco

Lo único que se me ocurre es "trailer park trash" o "white trash" pero eso es exclusivamente de los gringos.  Y estos pueden ser educados pero padecen del concepto de:  aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.


----------



## Mate

Disculpen, estuve más de una hora sin conexión. ¿Qué les parece "cheap"?


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Mateamargo said:


> Voy a tratar de aclarar un poco el concepto con un ejemplo (real). Una noche entró a nuestro restaurant una vedette muy siliconada y luego de leer el menú lleno de platos exclusivos de alta cocina pidió una ensalada de kani kama con palitos y salsa golf. Por supuesto que lo que "eligió" no estaba en el menú ni teníamos los ingredientes necesarios para resolverlo. Eso es ser "grasa".


 
Ser grasa no es exactamente eso, ella es "grasa" porque _no sabe que comer kani kama con palitos y salsa golf no es fino. _Si una persona que sabe que eso no es fino va al mejor restaurante y lo pide igual, es un grosero, pero no un grasa. Creo que a lo que aluden muchos acá es a personas groseras, no a grasas.

PD: ahora que lo leo, "kitsch" se aplicaría bien, si esa palabra se aplicara a las personas en lugar de a las obras.


----------



## Mate

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> Ser grasa no es exactamente eso, ella es "grasa" porque _no sabe que comer kani kama con palitos y salsa golf no es fino. _Si una persona que sabe que eso no es fino va al mejor restaurante y lo pide igual, es un grosero, pero no un grasa. Creo que a lo que aluden muchos acá es a personas groseras, no a grasas.


Bueno, yo que la vi con mis propios ojos atónitos puedo asegurar que es - porque lo sigue siendo - una mina grasa. 
Me gustaría conocer tu concepción o definición de "grasa". Si es con un ejemplo, tanto mejor. En una de esas algún nativo se inspira y da en la tecla.


----------



## JB

"Grasa, es una palabra vulgar, muy vulgar, ¿o no? "Equivale a "cabrón"; "pendejo", o no es vulgar, simplemente indica que a la persona le falta "educación" (en el sentido ya explicado)?

Prefiero esta aclaración antes de decir más.
Y aparte, ¿qué diablos es esa ensalada de "kani kama y salsa golf"?
¿Es´cómo ir a El Restaurante de Wolfgang Puck in Beverly Hills, donde frecuentan los millonarios, y pedir un "hot dog" con papas fritas y salsa catsup, en vez de un plato francés con ingredientes importados de la India y un vino del sur de francia del año tal y cual?


----------



## Mate

Grasa es una palabra vulgar pero infinitamente menos que cabrón o pendejo. Se usa aun en las mejores familias, las más "paquetas" (finas).
Una persona sin educación puede ser un ignorante y a la vez no caer en la categoría de grasa.


----------



## ghoti

"Clueless" and "crass" also seem to fit. Oh, there are so many ways to say something nasty about other people!


----------



## JB

Mateamargo said:


> Grasa es una palabra vulgar pero infinitamente menos que cabrón o pendejo. Se usa aún en las mejores familias, las más "paquetas" (finas).
> Una persona *sin educación* puede ser un ignorante y a la vez no caer en la categoría de grasa.


 
Es que, en México, "maleducada" no tiene nada que ver con el nivel de instrucción formal en la escuela, sino educación moral, como uno debe comportarse, con cortesía, algo así.  A veces, cuando yo, en la clase como maestro, hice algo que no les gustaba a ellos, me dijeron, "Eso es maleducado."  

Creía que Ud. está (o vos sos) hablando de esto. Hay personas que carecen de educación fomal, que no tuvieron la oportunidad de ir a la escuela, pero se comporten como muy buenas personas, y otros, licenciados, médicos, etc., que pueden ser "grasas", '¿no?

Por el momento, no tengo nada que añadir a los otros hilos, de "crass", etc.  "Philistine" sirve, pero es una palabra muy intelectual.  Boor, low life, y otros que ya tienes (tenés) sirven.

Mis intentos del uso "vos" ¿salieron, o fracasaron?


----------



## loladamore

Buenos días and good morning. Acabo de releer el hilo, y me puse a ver *sinónimos de vulgar*, que creo es un adjetivo apropiado para este caso. Y eso me condujo a considerar sinónimos de *cheap* y así llegué a _*tasteless*_. Son muchos los adjetivos para expresar la idea de *grasa*, aunque no necesariamente en el mismo registro, y sigo sin encontrar un sustantivo que me convenza. Alguien por ahí dijo trailer trash, lo cual me hizo pensar en *chav* y _*pikey*_ (equivalentes británicos), pero son términos muy clasistas (not classy!), ¿no? 

Si entendí bien, *grasa* es una forma de ser, independiente del estatus socioeconómico o nivel de educación._ Trailer trash_ conlleva muchos connotaciones que van más allá de ser un *naco*, e incluso prejuicios de parte de quien lo dice. ¿Sí es como *naco*? Esto es, ¿se trata principalmente de modos y de modales?


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Sí, creo que "vulgar" es la palabra más neutra que define al "grasa". 

A lo que voy con lo de la vedette pidiendo kani kama: seguro que ella lo pidió porque es un pescadito "que no comen los pobres", y encima con palitos chinos que son tan _cool_ últimamente. A ella le pareció que como era una "persona especial" se lo iban a dar igual aunque no estuviera en el menú. En ningún momento se le pasó por la cabeza que eso podía ser maleducado o hasta de mal gusto.

"Grasa" lo puede usar hasta la gente con mucha plata, pero como todas las palabras con connotación netamente negativa (y en especial si se trata de cuán fina es o no es la otra persona), la gente "verdaderamente elegante" no la usaría nunca. No me imagino a la gente elegante que conozco llamando grasa a otra persona, la gente elegante simplemente se comporta, con quien sea. Cuando una persona dice de otra que esa otra persona es "grasa"... bueno, eso es un poco grasa, jeje.

Supongo que "grasa" es el antónimo de "elegante".
Otro sinónimo, que se aplica a las vedettes en especial, es "rubia ordinaria" (rubia en el sentido despectivo, de la mujer que se tiñe el pelo porque cree que así queda más linda).

Vulgar, ordinario, por ahí anda la cosa. Es más una palabra que usan los adolescentes en pleno sufrimiento social adolescente que una palabra que puedan usar los adultos, aunque a veces se la escucha a los adultos que ganan más plata que cuando eran chicos, y están un poco acomplejados por eso (y ahora nos fuimos al lado de la psicología, pero eso es otro tema, ¿no?), en particular es factible escuchar esa palabra de boca del grupo social al que yo llamo "las viejas de Recoleta" (que nacieron todas en otro barrio, por cierto).

Espero haber dado un cuadro más completo.


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> Buenos días and good morning. Acabo de releer el hilo, y me puse a ver *sinónimos de vulgar*, que creo es un adjetivo apropiado para este caso. Y eso me condujo a considerar sinónimos de *cheap* y así llegué a _*tasteless*_. Son muchos los adjetivos para expresar la idea de *grasa*, aunque no necesariamente en el mismo registro, y sigo sin encontrar un sustantivo que me convence. Alguien por ahí dijo trailer trash, lo cual me hizo pensar en *chav* y _*pikey*_ (equivalentes británicos), pero son términos muy clasistas (not classy!), ¿no?
> 
> Si entendí bien, *grasa* es una forma de ser, independiente del estatus socioeconómico o nivel de educación._ Trailer trash_ conlleva muchos connotaciones que van más allá de ser un *naco*, e incluso prejuicios de parte de quien lo dice. ¿Sí es como *naco*? Esto es, ¿se trata principalmente de modos y de modales?


Lola, creo que vulgar es lo que más se aproxima a la idea. Pero si tuviera que traducir _vulgar_ al castellano, seguramente usaría _ordinario_.
_Grasa_ puede tener o no connotaciones clasistas, según el contexto, la entonación, la persona que lo dice y la persona a la que se refiere.


----------



## Mate

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> Sí, creo que "vulgar" es la palabra más neutra que define al "grasa".
> 
> A lo que voy con lo de la vedette pidiendo kani kama: seguro que ella lo pidió porque es un pescadito "que no comen los pobres", y encima con palitos chinos que son tan _cool_ últimamente. A ella le pareció que como era una "persona especial" se lo iban a dar igual aunque no estuviera en el menú. En ningún momento se le pasó por la cabeza que eso podía ser maleducado o hasta de mal gusto.
> 
> "Grasa" lo puede usar hasta la gente con mucha plata, pero como todas las palabras con connotación netamente negativa (y en especial si se trata de cuán fina es o no es la otra persona), la gente "verdaderamente elegante" no la usaría nunca. No me imagino a la gente elegante que conozco llamando grasa a otra persona, la gente elegante simplemente se comporta, con quien sea. Cuando una persona dice de otra que esa otra persona es "grasa"... bueno, eso es un poco grasa jeje.
> 
> Supongo que "grasa" es el antónimo de "elegante".
> Otro sinónimo, que se aplica a las vedettes en especial, es "rubia ordinaria" (rubia en el sentido despectivo, de la mujer que se tiñe el pelo porque cree que así queda más linda).
> 
> Vulgar, ordinario, por ahí anda la cosa. Es más una palabra que usan los adolescentes en pleno sufrimiento social adolescente que una palabra que puedan usar los adultos, aunque a veces se la escucha a los adultos que ganan más plata que cuando eran chicos, y están un poco acomplejados por eso (y ahora nos fuimos al lado de la psicología, pero eso es otro tema no?), en particular es factible escuchar esa palabra de boca del grupo social al que yo llamo "las viejas de recoleta" (que nacieron todas en otro barrio, por cierto).
> 
> Espero haber dado un cuadro más completo.


De acuerdo con lo de _vulgar._

Soy un adulto que, al igual que muchos otros, gana menos plata que de joven. Pero eso no me hace sentir acomplejado. Es más, me siento satisfecho, hasta feliz por momentos. 

Siempre que digo de alguien que es _grasa_ lo hago en un contexto gracioso, divertido, no ofensivo. Soy un _grasa_.


----------



## Cannister7

Hola, voy a entrar en la conversacion para sugerir otra palabra;

'chav' o 'chavvy'

Estoy segura que no se usa en EE. UU. pero es muy popular desde hace unos años aquí en Inglaterra.

Se dice que es un acronymo que viene de 'Council Housed and Violent'.

Y describe la clase de que vienen, la forma en que hablan, de qué se visten, y que pueden tener varios hijos de diferentes papás, cuando aún no tiene más que 20 anos.

Yo sé que no es una palabra internacional, pero es el tipo de palabra que buscas.


----------



## Mate

Cannister7 said:


> Hola, voy a entrar en la conversacion para sugerir otra palabra;
> 
> 'chav' o 'chavvy'
> 
> estoy segura que no se usa en eeuu pero es muy popular desde hace unos anos aqui en Inglaterra.
> 
> Se dice que es un acronymo que viene de 'Council Housed and Violent'
> 
> y describe la clase de que vienen, la forma en que hablan, de que se visten, y que pueden tener varios hijos de diferentes papas, cuando aun no tiene mas que 20 anos.
> 
> Yo se que no es una palabra internacional, pero es el tipo de palabra que buscas.


Hi Cannister! 
I think Loladamore suggested it already. But again, _grasa_ not necessarily has a social class connotation.


----------



## ghoti

And then there's always "uncouth."


----------



## Marianela1977

I usually hear "tacky" to refer to people like that you´re talking about Mateamargo.


----------



## ghoti

Marianela - If "grasa" es el antónimo de "elegante," as RoRo suggested, "tacky" is an excellent choice. And no real class connotations, like "trailer trash" (which I like anyway, jeje). High heels with shorts is tacky. Blue eyeshadow is tacky. And far more serious sins, which of course I would never consider committing , are also tacky.

Cheers!


----------



## DCPaco

Trailer trash is the only way to define this difficult concept...however, I guess other countries are more ethnically homogeneous so their epithets are more indiscriminant.  

Red high heels and daisy dukes!  Yeehaw!


----------



## pejeman

Mateamargo said:


> Grasa es una palabra vulgar pero infinitamente menos que cabrón o pendejo. Se usa aún en las mejores familias, las más "paquetas" (finas).
> Una persona sin educación puede ser un ignorante y a la vez no caer en la categoría de grasa.


 
Hola:

Como "grasa" no se usa en México, tengo que guiarme por lo que han publicado ustedes. A mí me da la idea de que se trata de alguien chinchoso, molón (que está muele y muele), fastidioso, como yo comprenderé. Eso pudiera ser "annoying" en inglés.

En fin, que tal vez yo también sea grasa, pero el que esté libre de cochambre, que arroje la primera bolsa de detergente.


----------



## DCPaco

Mi amiga acaba de proponer "ghetto"...y los ghettos pueden ser de todas razas.

That is so ghetto....You are so ghetto.  

Es adjetivo...pero creo que funciona....y puedes ser culto, pero aún ser ghetto.


----------



## DCPaco

Además, lo del ghetto funciona con:

You can take the boy out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the boy.


----------



## loladamore

Marianela1977 said:


> I usually hear "tacky" to refer to people like that you´re talking about Mateamargo.


 
*Tacky* is very good indeed. It only took a hundred posts for someone to get there.  On the other hand, that usually refers to something other than an attitude or behaviour, for example, taste in clothing, music, flying duck murals (which is when it gets very close to kitsch) and such like. Can you behave in a tacky fashion? 

Oh, maybe you can. *Tacky* is a great word!


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

¿Tacky se usa en Estados Unidos también?
Ah, en Argentina también las clases sociales se corresponden con ciertas fisonomías, "grasa" puede ser usada por un descendiente de europeos de clase acomodada para referirse a alguien con más ascendencia indígena, pero es un uso más bien raro (y cuando es así lo dicen en tono hiriente), normalmente se usa como sinónimo de que una persona es ordinaria.


----------



## JB

[B said:
			
		

> Marianela1977[/B];1632866]I usually hear "tacky" to refer to people like that you´re talking about Mateamargo.


*TACKY* is the perfect answer, and it did NOT take 100 posts, only 34.  

The only thing is that it is an adjective, so you cannot say *You are a tacky*.  But you can say *Your behavior is tacky, *or *He is tacky.*

*"Oh, that is so ghetto"* probably works too, but it is a recent slang term, used by the youth, which will probably disappear in a short time.  "Tacky" has been around for a long time, and apparently works for both the U.S. and that other island East of New York as well.  

La Marianela gana.


----------



## boyaco

Yo usaria la palabra "*lame*" en ese caso
o *Lamer *tambien sirve.


----------



## kitty1me

What I gather you would like to know is, what "grasa" means here in the USA. The only words I can come up with are "White Trash" or "Riff Rat". This would be an individuals with little to no class. In some cases an individual with very little education. You could say that "Cantinflas" played a white trash induvidual in some of his movies.
I hope I was of some help, please let me know.


----------



## loladamore

kitty1me said:


> You could say that "Cantinflas" played a white trash induvidual in some of his movies.


 
Really? 
I don't think he was ever rude or vulgar, just poor, wasn't he?


----------



## mariente

kitty1me said:


> What I gather you would like to know is, what "grasa" means here in the USA. The only words I can come up with are "White Trash" or "Riff Rat". This would be an individuals with little to no class. In some cases an individual with very little education. You could say that "Cantinflas" played a white trash induvidual in some of his movies.
> I hope I was of some help, please let me know.



When we say uncultured we are not neccesary refering to school education, but to the fact of not knowing what good taste is, and sometimes not knowing general culture, or being ignorant in some fields, to have no respect for  the good taste, for example: someone who listens to Britney Spears which the really bad taste or someone who dresses in an ordinary way is called grasa.


----------



## kitty1me

No what I meant is the way he behaves. Like when he is trying to be proper in certain groups. The others may view his behavior vulgar.


----------



## Marianela1977

"La Marianela gana" jajaja JBruceIsmay, I'm really glad to help! Though it's true that, for the situation Mateamargo described before, "tacky" is not THE word to call someone who believes it's so important that she can do things like that no matter what o where. However, it was the best choice I could think of so far.


----------



## kitty1me

In my experience, here in the US the words "White Trash" can be viewed as something you can joke about. I know that my inlaws call them selves that very word in the same context you are looking for. But, them again I am not from the US, but from El Salvador, so I could be way off on this.


----------



## kitty1me

Marianela1977 said:


> "La Marianela gana" jajaja JBruceIsmay, I'm really glad to help! Though it's true that, for the situation Mateamargo described before, "tacky" is not THE word to call someone who believes it's so important that she can do things like that no matter what o where. However, it was the best choice I could think of so far.


Perhaps a word to describe such a person could be "Pre-Madona"??


----------



## Marianela1977

What about "tacky snob" then? Is it possible to say that? I let this to the natives of the language.


----------



## Big Papi

kitty1me said:


> Perhaps a word to describe such a person could be "Pre-Madona"??


 
Sí, después de releer lo que escribió mateamargo (y su clarificación), pensaba en _prima donna (_no Pre-Madonna.  Esa se refiere a los años antes de 1983_.  )_

Una _prima donna_ es una persona mimada más o menos. (hilo aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=11978

No creo que haya una palabra exacta para lo explicado.  Me parece más fuerte que _rude _en inglés_.  _Pero entiendo perfectamente lo que dice.  ¡Los pobrecitos que tienen que aguantar ese comportamiento en los restaurantes!

Saludos.
BP


----------



## Big Papi

kitty1me said:


> Here in the US, Pre-Madona is a person that thinks he/she is much too important to go by the normal mortal rules, and that they alone should have all no matter what.


 
Hi Kitty:

You are right about what you are referring to.  I didn't mean to make fun, but the expression really is _prima donna_, borrowed from opera.  See definition 2 here:  http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/prima donna

I hope it helps.
BP


----------



## Maju

A mí la palabra más cercana al significado me parece "tacky", como dijeron varios.
Mate, ¿podrías decirnos quién es la vedette?


----------



## boyaco

White trash definitely does not work. What it you are trying to insult a black person or anyone of any other race?


----------



## Mafelo505

Marianela1977 said:


> What about "tacky snob" then? Is it possible to say that? I let this to the natives of the language.


 
I would say that snob will not apply. A 'grasa' is either unconscious of his own status or doesn't care at all. He is not trying to show off or to follow the 'fashion', and when he does he will be out of sync because people who 'dictate' fashion will change it as soon as any 'grasa' would try to catch on it.
There was a great humorist in Argentina, by nickname Landrú, which was excellent in capturing all these representations of human behaviour and he would divide society in GCUs (i.e.: 'gente como uno'), which would be the way the self-conceited trend-setting normally high class or high class accepted new rich, would call themselves to differentiate from the 'grasas'. Apart from clothing, speech was an key differentiator, creating a small dictionary between GCU and 'grasa' way of speaking.
In this sense 'grasa' has an important class connotation, but not of the standard class division (high, medium, low) but 'GCUs' against 'grasas', class division, I must admit, only valid for the so called CGUs.

In a way it reminds me of the 'in' and 'out' division.

Regards


----------



## Tape2Tape

Es curioso porque en el inglés británico "*a greaser*" es algo como un especie de macarra melenudo, a menudo aficionado a los motos (como los Harley etc, no a las carreras de Valentino Rossi, Jorge Pedrosa y companía)... ¡que claramente es un personaje muy diferente al _grasa_ argentino!


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Tu explicación es perfecta, Mafelo505: grasa es "esa persona a la que no quiere parecerse la gente como uno". El grasa está definitivamente _out_. Lo que no quiere decir que no sea carismático ni nada de eso.


----------



## Mafelo505

Mateamargo said:


> Voy a tratar de aclarar un poco el concepto con un ejemplo (real). Una noche entró a nuestro restaurant una vedette muy siliconada y luego de leer el menú lleno de platos exclusivos de alta cocina pidió una ensalada de kani kama y palmitos con salsa golf. Por supuesto que lo que "eligió" no estaba en el menú ni teníamos los ingredientes necesarios para resolverlo. Eso es ser "grasa".


 
To make it more clear why it is not a snob, in Mateamargo's example above a snob will never ask for the 'kani kama' or the equivalent JB's 'hot dog and fries with ketchup' but the most expensive or more difficult to pronounce dish.

This division I was explaining before made by Landrú was late '60s, early '70s, and in fact the term used back then was 'mersa' instead of 'grasa', but I think 'mersa' has faded out and is rarely used now. (I may be wrong though, as I live out of Argentina for 15 years now.)

And finally, when I say there is a class division between 'GCUs' and 'grasas', I am really missing the third larger class which is the rest and majority of people who do not feel associated with any of them and which look at either with varying degrees of contempt or sympathy.
I needed to point this out, lest someone think we are all 'GCUs' or 'grasas' in Argentina... 

Anglo speakers, now your turn to bring up something close to it.


----------



## Mafelo505

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> Tu explicación es perfecta, Mafelo505: grasa es "esa persona a la que no quiere parecerse la gente como uno". El grasa está definitivamente _out_. Lo que no quiere decir que no sea carismático ni nada de eso.


 
Gracias, RoRo

Exactamente, y si no me equivoco hasta nuestro presidente es considerado 'grasa', entre otras cosas por usar mocasines con los trajes, llevar el saco desabotonado y por su forma de hablar marcando la 'sh'. Dicho ésto con todo respeto a su investidura (no sea que me eliminen el 'post').


----------



## Big Papi

Mafelo505 said:


> To make it more clear why it is not a snob, in Mateamargo's example above a snob will never ask for the 'kani kama' or the equivalent JB's 'hot dog and fries with ketchup' but the most expensive or more difficult to pronounce dish.
> 
> This division I was explaining before made by Landrú was late '60s, early '70s, and in fact the term used back then was 'mersa' instead of 'grasa', but I think 'mersa' has faded out and is rarely used now. (I may be wrong though, as I live out of Argentina for 15 years now.)
> 
> And finally, when I say there is a class division between 'GCUs' and 'grasas', I am really missing the third larger class which is the rest and majority of people who do not feel associated with any of them and which look at either with varying degrees of contempt or sympathy.
> I needed to point this out, lest someone think we are all 'GCUs' or 'grasas' in Argentina...
> 
> Anglo speakers, now your turn to bring up something close to it.


 
El hilo sigue vivo. Bueno, Mafelo, después de dormir, se me ha ocurrido otra posibilidad. Es una palabra algo culta, pero se reconoce y probablemente la dirían más aquellos de "alta clase". (Eso es, con seriedad. La uso con gracia y con voz modificada. O al menos a mí es gracioso.  )

De todos modos, la palabra es *gauche.* Sigue la definición de dictionary.com:

lacking social grace, sensitivity, or acuteness; awkward; crude; tactless: _Their exquisite manners always make me feel gauche. _
Una sugerencia. No sé si contribuye.

Saludos.
BP


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

No creo que funcione "gauche". Como bien puntualizó Mafelo, "ser grasa" o "no ser grasa" es solamente una cuestión de la "gente como uno". Cuando uno está en un ambiente "verdaderamente elegante", nadie se va a estar fijando si uno es grasa o no.


----------



## Cosmopolita

Me integro a este hilo que me causa mucha gracia porque el "ser grasa" es una expresión muy local.

Para que los que no son argentinos comprendan más nuestro concepto de grasa habría que aclarar que al menos para mí, una persona grasa no es necesariamente una persona maleducada en el sentido de grosera. Claro que también puede serlo… Tiene más que ver con la falta de gusto, de tacto, el pensarse fino y ser en realidad "de cuarta". Un grasa no me genera indignación como un grosero, me provoca más vergüenza ajena…

Creo que se relaciona más con actitudes, formas de comportarse o apariencia que con falta o no de educación (aunque muchas veces la ignorancia influye en el comportamiento).

Sería lo contrario a distinguido, fino, sofisticado… y lo peor es que tal vez el grasa cree serlo. A veces se usa como "ridículo" cuando por ejemplo alguien combina muy mal la ropa o usa o dice algo inapropiado para la ocasión. Alguien que no sabe "ubicarse" de acuerdo al lugar y la situación, alguien que quiere aparentar una imagen refinada y se le escapa su costado ordinario, grotesco, vulgar, chabacano.

¿Qué les parece cheesy? ¿Qué opinan?

Saludos,

Cosmopolita


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

De hecho "grasa" es una expresión tan local que es exclusivamente porteña. No vas a encontrar a nadie del interior del país decidiéndo qué es grasa y qué no es grasa: a ellos tampoco les importa.

Creo que no van a encontrar una expresión similar en otros países porque es una palabra nacida en nuestra cultura para designar un concepto que existe exclusivamente en nuestra cultura (la de los porteños). Yo no estuve en Estados Unidos ni Inglaterra, pero al menos estuve en Sudáfrica, donde las clases sociales también están muy definidas, y lo que vi allá es que uno solamente necesita su color de piel para "pertenecer" a un grupo social o a otro. En cualquier lugar donde uno cae, lo primero que le ven para saber cómo tratarlo es el color de piel. Acá eso no existe, entonces los "superiores" hacen uso de más sutilezas para diferenciarse de "la chusma": la ropa, la forma de hablar, las cosas que le interesan, etc. Probablemente si tuviéramos clases sociales tal como allá, "la página de Barrio Norte" no trataría sobre quién es grasa y quién no es grasa. Dicen que los porteños somos gente muy complicada, y es absolutamente cierto.

Creo que lo que más se acerca es la diferenciación entre _in _y _out_, que se usan dentro de una misma clase social para decidir quién "es superior" y quién no. Como bien agregó Cosmopollita, los grasas avergüenzan a la gente como uno, no la indignan.

Mateamargo y Cosmopolita: ustedes son "gente como uno", así que no se van a enojar con mi post tan grasa, ¿verdad? Más bien se van a avergonzar un poquito.


----------



## ILT

Por favor evítenme la pena de cerrar este hilo, lean nuevamente las siguientes reglas:



> 7 Don’t use the forum as a chat board; use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.





> 9 Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. If you wish to talk about a related subject, open a new thread.



ILT/Mod


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Perdón, I love translating.

Y ahora que lo releo tengo que agregar que Cantinflas sí hace de grasa en algunas de sus películas, siempre recordando que es grasa "para los que lo miran con desprecio", no indica que le resulte vulgar o grosero al espectador.
Y sí, nuestro presidente es otro personaje del tipo _grasa carismático_.


----------



## Cosmopolita

RoRo, en cierto sentido estoy de acuerdo con vos, pero no del todo, porque sigo insistiendo que "grasa" no es un concepto de distinción entre clases sociales. Creo que la palabra da para significar matices diferentes de acuerdo a la situación. Puede ser muy peyorativo como también burlón pero gracioso. Catalogar a alguien de grasa por su forma de ser no es lo mismo que decir que alguien es un grasa porque combinó mal una ropa ese día. Lo que pasa es que siempre lo usamos con el verbo "ser" y no con el "estar", cuando en realidad muchas de las veces se hace el comentario por una actitud o un hecho particular. 
De hecho, en la vida cotidiana, lo usamos en forma habitual con nuestros propios amigos y con nosotros mismos para reírnos de cosas que hacemos. Si no, no sería tan común la frase "soy un grasa" dicha cuando reconocemos algo que hicimos que nos da vergüenza.


----------



## Mate

Hay una expresión que tal vez merecería un hilo aparte: _cabeza_. 
Esta sí tuvo y tiene una connotación claramente clasista, al menos en su origen los. 
Los viejos, los memoriosos, los estudiosos y los curiosos recuerdan a los "cabecitas negras" de Evita. 
Aunque ahora, ya olvidado el origen por los más jóvenes, su uso se ha diversificado hasta aproximarse al de "grasa".


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Es verdad Cosmopolita, el término se puede usar en muchas situaciones, pero fijate que cuando un amigo tuyo se fue a jugar el picadito de fútbol con sus calzas verdes fosforescentes por debajo del pantaloncito, y te sale del alma decirle "sos un grasa", estás asumiendo que existe "la forma de ser del grasa". Para decirle a tu amigo "sos un grasa", primero tiene que existir el grasa con el que lo estás comparando (aunque sea un estereotipo de grasa). No dije que siempre se dijera en tono insultante ni nada de eso.


----------



## matt_hilton

_*Grasa*_ es una persona con poco nivel, sin refinamiento.. pero no sé cómo se dice eso en inglés.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

...pero teniendo en cuenta que la gente "verdaderamente elegante" no llamaría grasa a nadie.

Aquí tengo otro ejemplo (y soy una grasa por decirlo): ayer me puse a ver un VCD, primero unos 20 segundos promocionando al ripeador, después un logo del ripeador que duró toda la película, y durante los títulos se leía un subtítulo que decía "Piratas del Caribe II por ElRipeador". En cuanto vi esa "traducción" del título no pude más que decir "qué grasada". En ese contexto se podría traducir al "castellano neutro" como que dije "qué poco profesional". Aunque es menos elegante decirle _grasa_ que _poco profesional_.


----------



## punga

¡Hola! Muy interesante todo lo que dicen de la palabra "grasa". En el trabajo la necesitaba para traducir y no sabía bien qué poner, estaba usando "TACKY". Ayer fui a bailar a un boliche en Argentina que es muy grasa (perdón, que suena despectivo) y había un grupo de irlandeses que como estaban con un tour los habían llevado ahí y yo le trataba de explicar a uno de ellos que la gente de Argentina no es toda así, que ese lugar era "grasa" y con la palabra "tacky" me entendió (y supongo que lo que veía a su alrededor contribuía,... una imagen vale mas que mil palabras). Él me dijo que ellos dicen "greasy" en Irlanda. By the way, le recomendé lugares un poco mejores, not so tacky. If anyone's travelling...don't trust tours blindly!! heheh
Cheers!!


----------



## yatta!

Yo, sin duda traduciría "grasa" como dijo alguien a "guido." Ahora el nuevo slang (hace un par de años) sería un "bro".


----------



## Jero

Soy argentino y sé a qué nos referimos cuando hablamos de "grasa". En Inglaterra la traducción más fiel creo que sería *"cheesy".* 

"White trash" es más un "cabeza de cuete", por ejempl,  tengo entendido que Homero Simpson es un típico white trash. 

Lo que en México es un "naco" sería más lo que en Argentina es un "cabeza" (no sé cómo lo dicen acá en Inglaterra, pero seguro lo usan mucho menos que nosotros, porque a pesar de ser una sociedad MUY intolerante, usan mucho menos los términos discriminatorios, o al menos les da vergüenza usarlos). Saludos.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Quizás les da vergüenza usarlos frente a un argentino, como un argentino se cuida de decir términos discriminatorios frente a un boliviano. 

Volviendo al tema, como la mejor forma de explicarlo es dando el ejemplo, hay una serie en Estados Unidos en que la familia protagonista son los típicos "grasas", y es _Married with Children_. No son de color, no son pobres, no son discriminados, pero son grasas.


----------



## mariente

Gente, ser grasa no tiene que ver con clases sociales, ya que todas tienen su grasa.
Hay ricos grasas, pobres grasas, clase media grasas, de todo tipo. NADIE SE SALVA.
Grasa es el colmo del mal gusto, muchas veces también puede ser una moda de ropa, una música que además de esto suele ser popular.

Ser grasa es la ostentación, por ejemplo, que los hombres se hagan reflejos (para mí),* es no tener clase, no ser elegante en ningún sentido.*


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Se me ocurrió otro ejemplo más sutil, ya que Married with Children es lo que en Argentina llamamos "grotesco". En la película Meet the Parents (traducida acá como La familia de mi novia, con Ben Stiller haciendo del novio y Robert de Niro como el padre de la novia), en un momento los padres de ella invitan a cenar a los padres de él. Y bien, los padres de él se comportan como grasas a los ojos de los padres de ella, que son tan serios y todo eso. Ben Stiller se da cuenta de eso y por eso le da vergüenza el comportamiento de sus padres y los instiga a que se comporten, cosa que no logra.


----------



## mariente

Ser serio no quiere decir no ser grasa, hay gente seria y grasa.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Bueno, "serios y todo eso".


----------



## Gorocamello

In Argentina we use the words "grasa", "mersa" and "groncho" as synomyms (they can be used as nouns and adjectives) to mean that sby/sth is vulgar, lacks refinement and good taste. So these words can be used for any race and social class (It think that in the case of the rich, it could be especially used for the "new rich" and kitsch objects).
Any suggestion in English???


----------



## Mate

Gorocamello said:


> In Argentina we use the words "grasa", "mersa" and "groncho" as synomyms (they can be used as nouns and adjectives) to mean that sby/sth is vulgar, lacks refinement and good taste. So these words can be used for any race and social class (It think that in the case of the rich, it could be especially used for the "new rich" and kitsch objects).
> Any suggestion in English???


Hola:

Creo que _tacky_ es la palabra que más sonó a lo largo de este larguísimo hilo.

Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Trying to see if there was anything here to help out in the "Mis grasitas" thread, and seeing how tough it is to define the term, MTV has come to the rescue with "Jersey Shore". The whole gang is made up by a bunch of "grasas".


----------



## Txiri

I don't watch it -- but I've seen enough of snooki to say she's a flat-out skank.


----------



## norgale

Yo diría que más bien sería una persona fantoche, porque quiere aparentar algo que no es, sería arrogant, foolish, grotesque.


----------



## DCPaco

norgale said:


> Yo dirÍa que mas bien serÍa una persona fantoche, por que quiere aparentaralgo que no es, serÍa arrogant, foolish, grotesque.


 
No estoy de acuerdo porque se puede ser "tacky" o "grasa" y tener dinero. Lamentablemente, del dinero no nace el buen gusto y los buenos modales (tanto del vestir como del comportamiento). El personaje de "Huicho Domínguez" es el clásico personaje "naco", "grasa" o "tacky" por su manera de vestir. El ostento de sus joyas y todos los artículos que el piensa ser esenciales para mostrar lo refinado y adinerado que es son el punto más irónico de esa novela--que justamente son indicios de que no es de una aristocracia de antaño--;y justo por ser "nouveau rich" fracasa...justo esto es de lo que los traficantes (tanto de México como de América del sur) se han percatado...el dinero no les compra el pase entre los círculos sociales de la gente de rancio abolengo; y, por ende, han empezado a dedicarse al cultivo de sus hijos y procurar que ellos se asocien con gente de universidades ilustres, entre otras tantas estrategias para compenetrar.


----------



## Claire Hemming

En *I*ngleterra, la palabra que mucha gente usa para esto es "chav". 
The concept of a chav is probably slightly different in each culture, but generally it is someone with no taste, tacky, not very educated, brash, who plays very loud music in their car (which is normally not expensive) etc...
I don't think the word 'greasy' in English (which is the literal translation of 'grasa') has the same meaning. I'd say the best English-UK translation is 'chav'.


----------



## GNX

Jaja, yo voy a intentar descomponer el significado de grasa según lo que a mí me parece.

Para mí las palabras clave acá son:

pretencioso, inconsciente y evidente

-Alguien que *pretende* generar un efecto por medio de algún artefacto (ya sea con la ropa, con los modales, con una acción, etc) pero no lo logra, fracasa, poniendo en vista de todos la pretensión original de su artefacto.
-Esa persona es *inconsciente* del fracaso de su artefacto.
-Esa persona se siente orgullosa del artefacto.
-Ese orgullo es tan *evidente* como el artefacto mismo.

Resultado: Una mezcla incómoda entre vergüenza ajena y tristeza.

Vendría a ser como algo kitsch, pero no aplicado a la moda, o al arte, sino a la vida social en general.

Posible palabra cercana en inglés: *gaudy*
wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=gaudy


----------



## LVRBC

Estoy de acuerdo con tacky o sleazy.  Por si no se dan cuenta, guido, greasy y ghetto son términos racistas.  Si se usan debe ser con pleno conocimiento de este hecho y bien preparados para las consecuencias.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

A ver, tratemos de racionalizar la terminología de nuevo.

En Argentina nadie te mira el color de piel, sino la ropa, lo que comprás en el supermercado, lo que estudiaste, el barrio en que vivís, a qué lugares salís.

En todas esas cosas podés estar incurriendo en "una grasada", o se te puede tachar de "grasa", si hacés algo que los demás ven como que está fuera de su círculo, de su clase social.

Como el ejemplo de ponerle mayonesa a la comida en un restaurante. Cosas así. (nosotros nos alimentamos sanísimo y finísimo así que la mayonesa es taaaan grasa, salvo cuando vamos a Mc Donald's donde está perfecta).

Hay una diferencia entre "ser un grasa" y "ser un negro", que también existe en la Argentina, aunque tampoco está relacionado con el color de piel.

Uno puede ser de una clase social y tener mal gusto, no tener códigos con la ropa etcétera, y eso es ser un grasa. Pero el que se junta a tomar cerveza en la esquina con la clase baja de su barrio, no termina una carrera, o cosas por el estilo, no es un grasa, es un negro (independientemente de su color de piel, acá es así).

Así que tampoco se puede asociar esa palabra a "que te caíste a otra clase social" porque no es eso.



Yo no sé si se puede traducir grasa, porque es un término ligado a la cultura de las clases sociales argentinas, que no implica que te están tildando de pertenecer a otra clase social, sino de no saber comportarte como en la clase social en la que estás. Todo esto en la clase "media", o "media alta", porque en la clase social más baja, de trabajadores, no se usa esa palabra, como tampoco en la más alta (más alta por educación, no por cantidad de plata). Es mentira lo que dijeron en algún momento de que se aplica a todas las clases sociales, es solamente de la clase media.


----------



## Txiri

Qué risa, este hilo.  Es muy muy muy rico re-leerlo.  

Me pregunto si no es parecido a la idea de España de un pijo/pija.  

Para mí, creo, el dato que más lo conota "al grasa" es (digo, de lo que leo aquí y no por experiencia personal):  la mujer que va al restaurante de alta cuisina y pide el pescadito típico de comida callejera, aunque no esté en el menú y no se da cuenta de que pedirlo va a ser un inconveniente para el personal, porque no está en el menú.  Desde luego viste vistosamente, con "bling" ostentoso, y cuando hace sonar las narices, mira al kleenex para ver cómo quedó ...  había algún escritor de España que describió esta pequeña escena con el kleenex y los mocos, y dice que esa persona mira el pañuelo después para ver si le hubiesen salido perlas."  Ay, como me reí ...

Tras releer el hilo, creo que las palabras que más captan la idea de grasa son:  tacky, gauche, _ordinario, _además de, parafraseando a un ensayista español, "no sabe, y [eso] no lo sabe."


----------



## Lamemoor

Hola, quizá esto ayude para encontrar el equivalente en inglés:

En Perú le decimos: huachafo y figura en la RAE. *.* adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. U. t. c. s.* 3.* adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto. 
Si a eso te refieres con "un grasa", puede ser:
gaudy: Showy in a tasteless or vulgar way.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Es que no es necesario presumir, ni presumir de elegante.
Es nada más estar en la clase media o por ahí cerca, y hacer cosas que a los demás les parece de poco gusto.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Según acá: http://www.clarin.com/espectaculos/teatro/Critica_0_1052894789.html

Es ser "uncool", dentro de la "white trash" argentina.


----------



## PumaH

En mi opinión, algunas características que se suelen repetir cuando se habla de una persona o algo "grasa":
1) Ese mismo objeto a veces pueden tenerlo diferentes personas, y así mismo una ser considerada grasa y la otra no. Todo depende del lugar y el círculo de gente que esté juzgándolo.
2) Quienes juzgan a alguien de grasa, lo rechazan de su círculo (públicamente o no).
3) El grasa cree que lo que ostenta o festeja pertenece realmente a ese otro círculo (generalmente superior). Desde un objeto de consumo hasta -por ejemplo- un poema muy pretencioso y cursi, con aspiraciones de intelectualidad o sensibilidad.
4) El grasa puede pretender mostrarse conocedor del tema en cuestión y no dudar en querer demostrarlo.

Otras expresiones argentinas que andarían bastante cerca de _grasa_:
a) mersa: serdebuenosayres.blogspot.com.ar/2010/11/de-la-chusma-y-de-la-mersa.html (sería lo mismo que _grasa_)
b) tilingo: artepolitica.com/comunidad/tilingos/ 
c) fantoche: ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110713070803AAy3BKB 

Tengamos en cuenta, por otro lado, que también se puede dar el caso opuesto: por ejemplo, hay una canción bastante común que canta la gente en la previa de los recitales de algunas bandas (como Almafuerte, por dar un ejemplo) que dice "...somos los negros, somos los grasas, pero conchetos no". Esto dándose en un sentido de reivindicación de la clase obrera.
En este caso, el uso de 'grasa' sin llegar a ser orgullo de por sí, se lo apropia y se usa en contra de quienes los declaran "ser grasas". Y esto va relacionado a lo que dice Becerra, quien escribió un libro que -justamente- se llama "Grasa", en una entrevista: _si hay una grasada, está en la burguesía. Y eso a pesar de que la burguesía es la que ha machacado sobre la palabra asociándola con la pobreza, la ignorancia, la fatalidad social. Me pareció que había que tener un punto de vista, en ese sentido, contraburgués._
En este sentido, se explica por qué a veces se confunde lo "grasa" con lo "vulgar" o hasta directamente con la clase baja: quienes ostentan el poder de llamar a otros "grasas" son los que se encuentran (o se creen) por encima de ellos. Así, lo grasa raramente es lo de la clase alta, y no me refiero a lo económico, sino a quienes manejan los códigos de clase, estética y el poder de decir qué está bien y qué está mal. Y la burguesía termina generalizando y allanando el camino para decir que lo que "no tiene clase" es directamente "grasa", cuando no creo que sea así el uso correcto de esta expresión.


Edit: en esta nota hablan sobre el ser 'grasa', desde un punto de vista determinado, como siempre: blogs.tn.com.ar/eldesagradable/2011/08/no_seas_grasa_grasa/


----------



## Mate

Acabo de leer el último enlace y estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que dice. La grasada no es una cuestión de clase social sino que es más bien cultural. Los nuevos ricos aportan una buena cuota de grasas al sistema. 

"La felicidad del grasa es para afuera, es feliz mientras el otro así lo piense. Está tan preocupado en mostrar lo que tiene que pierde la sutileza y concentra toda su atención en el otro, en cómo demostrarle lo que él pretende mostrar que es. El grasa, simplemente, es lo que tiene."

Otro equivalente que a veces se oye por Buenos Aires: cache.


----------



## Carol R.

silsalu said:


> Hola a todos. Me pueden decir cómo llaman ustedes a un "grasa". Se trata de una persona que es grasa de actitud. No tiene que ver si tiene mucho o poco dinero. Por ejemplo una persona que se viste con la camisa abierta dejando ver una cadena de oro, o que maneja un auto naranja con la música a todo lo que da. Se me ocurre a so common man, o "vulgar" pero esto último tien más que ver con el lenguaje, ¿no? Espero haberme explicado.


Increíble, estoy respondiendo a esta pregunta dieciseis años más tarde puesto que es la primera vez que la veo y ninguna de las respuestas que leí ha dado una traduccion acertada, a mi parecer.

La expresion "gente grasa" sencillamente es como se denota, principalmente de Argentina, a una persona de clase baja que se comporta como tal. Es decir, alguien sin educación, mal hablado, que viste y se conduce de manera vulgar.

La forma más directa de traducir "gente grasa" al inglés, sería 'low class' o 'trash.' Un objeto o conducta grasa, como por ejemplo se podría traducir como "trashy." Ojo que el peyorativo "white trash" tiene como origen las personas blancas y pobres del sur de los EE.UU. White trash se considera un insulto específico hacia personas de la raza blanca.


----------



## sound shift

silsalu said:


> Hola a todos. Me pueden decir cómo llaman ustedes a un "grasa". Se trata de una persona que es grasa de actitud. No tiene que ver si tiene mucho o poco dinero. Por ejemplo una persona que se viste con la camisa abierta dejando ver una cadena de oro.


En ese caso específico: "a medallion man." (Se entiende en Inglaterra, al menos.)


----------



## aleks626

silsalu said:


> Este término lo escuché por primera vez en una novela colombiana llamada Pedro, El escamoso, donde el antagonista era un argentino y utilizaba mucho esa expresión "ese grasa de tercera", haciendo referencia a una persona que en Colombia conocemos como "guiso" o "naco" para el mexicano.


----------



## lagartija68

Carol R. said:


> La expresion "gente grasa" sencillamente es como se denota, principalmente de Argentina, a una persona de clase baja que se comporta como tal. Es decir, alguien sin educación, mal hablado, que viste y se conduce de manera vulgar.
> 
> La forma más directa de traducir "gente grasa" al inglés, sería 'low class' o 'trash.' Un objeto o conducta grasa, como por ejemplo se podría traducir como "trashy." Ojo que el peyorativo "white trash" tiene como origen las personas blancas y pobres del sur de los EE.UU. White trash se considera un insulto específico hacia personas de la raza blanca.


Exactamente. Sucede que mucha gente que lo usa a veces no es consciente de que tiene que ver con clasificar socialmente a la gente y piensa que es solo una cuestión de clasificación estética, cuando los que determinan qué es buen o mal gusto son los que tienen poder para determinarlo.

Grasa es un término coloquial y despectivo sinónimo de vulgar.

Del Diccionario del _Habla de los argentinos_:







​Si busco la traducción en el dicionario de "vulgar" encuentro:



*vulgar* _adj_(ordinario, grosero)common, tasteless _adj_Llevaba puesto un vestido tan vulgar que parecía una mujerzuela.She was wearing such a tasteless dress that she looked like a prostitute.



Encuentro también: crass, lowbrow, vulgar...



*lowbrow* _adj_(not intellectual)populachero _adj_inculto/a _adj_pedestre _adj_vulgar _adj_Such lowbrow humor is unappealing to sophisticated adults.Un humor tan populacho es poco atractivo para los adultos sofisticados.




*low-minded* _adj_(vulgar, coarse)vulgar _adj_*vulgar* _adj_(person, behaviour: coarse)vulgar _adj mf_ordinario/a _adj_basto/a _adj_Why must you mix with such vulgar types, Tarquin?¿Por qué te juntas con gente tan vulgar?*ⓘ* Esa gente es muy ordinaria para ti.*crass* _adj_(coarse, vulgar)craso/a _adj_vulgar _adj_burdo/a _adj_grosero/a _adj_Don't be so crass in front of women and children!¡No seas tan craso enfrente de las mujeres y de los niños!*pulpy* _adj__figurative_ (reading matter: trashy) (_MX, HO, SV, coloquial_)rascuache _adj mf_ramplón/ona _adj_vulgar _adj mf_(_ES_)infumable _adj mf_*tacky* _adj_(crass, vulgar)grosero/a _adj_vulgar _adj mf_That guy gives me the creeps; he's always making tacky remarks.


----------



## ripollica

ghoti said:


> Marianela - If "grasa" es el antónimo de "elegante," as RoRo suggested, "tacky" is an excellent choice. And no real class connotations, like "trailer trash" (which I like anyway, jeje). High heels with shorts is tacky. Blue eyeshadow is tacky. And far more serious sins, which of course I would never consider committing , are also tacky.
> 
> Cheers!


Yo voto por "tacky", funciona en cualquier lado el charco, y es exactamente lo que es "grasa".


----------



## Wilkko

Por la definición original de "grasa", que no conocía, parece que es un hortera. De acuerdo con "tacky"


----------



## lagartija68

Y cheesy?


----------



## inehi

silsalu said:


> Hola a todos. Me pueden decir cómo llaman ustedes a un "grasa". Se trata de una persona que es grasa de actitud. No tiene que ver si tiene mucho o poco dinero. Por ejemplo una persona que se viste con la camisa abierta dejando ver una cadena de oro, o que maneja un auto naranja con la música a todo lo que da. Se me ocurre a so common man, o "vulgar" pero esto último tien más que ver con el lenguaje, ¿no? Espero haberme explicado.


La palabra en inglés “chavvy” podría ser un sinónimo,  aunque una persona “grasa” no necesariamente es de una clase social baja. Una persona de mucho dinero puede ser grasa. En inglés “ chavvy” me parece que se usa para describir a alguien que tiene gusto vulgar y pertenece a una clase social baja y/o tiene mala educación. Quizás “cheesy” sería el mejor sinónimo en inglés.


----------

